

Ask HN: What is your information management workflow? - tucaz

For a little while I've been using successfully a workflow to manage my read-watch-keep list.<p>Here it is:<p>Sources of information:<p>- Tweets
- Hacker News
- Google Reader<p>If I'm using the computer or iPhone I usually add stuff first to Read It Later list using Chrome and Echofon plugins respectively. Later, when I get some time I:<p>- Read/Watch it if it's fast enough and use Delicious to bookmark for future reference if appropriately
- Add to Instapaper if it is something I want to read in Kindle (big article for example) and to Deliocious if is also somethin I would like to keep
- Remove from Read It Later list<p>I'm using RIL mostly as a staging area for stuff I wanna see later and Instapaper as a way to send big stuff to Kindle. However I do not have any kind of system/app to keep an updated list of books to read or videos/presentations to watch. Looking for something to help in this area.<p>What about your workflow?
======
arkitaip
For tech news, mostly HN, otherwise general news sites. Stuff must get read
immediately or not at all.

I stopped using RSS/Google Reader/ because there was too much stuff going on
there. I'm even trying to stop using bookmarks so much because it just weakens
the signal-to-noise and google does a better job (bookmarks usually have lousy
metadta, making it difficult to find the stuff you're looking for, even if you
use Opera's powerful bookmarking features).

